
Show HN: engine262 - the self-hosted JavaScript engine - snek
https://engine262.js.org
======
snek
engine262 is primarily designed as an interface for developing and verifying
JavaScript languages features as they're added to the JavaScript
specification. If you read through the source, most of the code mirrors the
algorithms as they appear in the specification. As such, performance is an
explicit non-goal.

Hopefully y'all get a kick out of playing with some future JS features too.
I'm also working locally on a system for stepping through code, although it
depends on SharedArrayBuffer, which is disabled in many browsers.

Fun example of specification parity: [https://tc39.es/ecma262/#sec-
object.fromentries](https://tc39.es/ecma262/#sec-object.fromentries) vs
[https://github.com/engine262/engine262/blob/85fdf5b2dcd50269...](https://github.com/engine262/engine262/blob/85fdf5b2dcd502699142c21c3483a01382df79ab/src/intrinsics/Object.mjs#L143-L150)

